# Any Reasons Not to Buy an iPod?



## Mat (May 4, 2004)

Can anyone think of one?  I'm really considering buying one in the next few weeks, but thought I should check if there are any problems/reasons to make me re-think it.

I have an iBook running OS X, so caompatibility isn't an issue.

All comments welcomed and appreciated.  Thanks.

Mat


----------



## Randman (May 4, 2004)

You don't have any money.
You don't ever listen to music.
You lose everything you carry around.

Other than those, no. I'm bonded with my iPod. The only time I ever use CDs is to rip 'em and copy them over to the iPod. I also have my entire hard drive backed-up on my iPod. And when out, I've used online map directions and downloaded them to my notes and found my way around.
  I have a pair of Creative Speakers in the bedroom and use an iTrip in the car and the living room stereo.


----------



## dlloyd (May 4, 2004)

Wait until after WWDC would be my advice, the prices might go down or something new might show up


----------



## Giaguara (May 4, 2004)

Some reasons:

Your friend(s) / mum / dad / gf / bf / cousins / someone else might get you one for gift. (birthday, graduating, wedding, etc etc etc).

That's all I can think of.


----------



## dlloyd (May 4, 2004)

Gia; yeah right...


----------



## cigar (May 4, 2004)

simple:

The iPod is just an overpriced _ give-away_ to get the rest of the world more interested in Mac hardware.
On a technical-side: It has no colour screen yet and looking at the past it will become better and better every 6 - 7 months so everytime you trailing and spending too much on it just to keep up.


----------



## dlloyd (May 4, 2004)

No one said you have to upgrade to each new version. You buy a current one and stay happy with that. At least, most people are...


----------



## Mat (May 6, 2004)

> Wait until after WWDC would be my advice, the prices might go down or something new might show up



Do you guys/gals agree?  I really want to buy it ASAP, but I really would kick myself if a newer/better model came out.  However if a new model does come out, it will undoubtedly be more expensive than the current one.


----------



## dlloyd (May 6, 2004)

And will push the price of the current ones down. If you don't want to worry about that, buy used. I did, and I'm fine with it!


----------



## Randman (May 7, 2004)

Are you going to buy the top of the line? If so, wait. If not and you want one right now, get it. There's always a chance you could get more for the same amount after the big show, but you just about always have that chance with tech stuff.
  If you can wait, it might be worth it.


----------



## brianleahy (May 7, 2004)

> It has no colour screen yet



Why would an iPod (with ONLY the capabilities it has today) need a color screen?  Even the very best color screen available draws more power than a b&w screen, and at least for me, battery life is more important on an ipod than a colorful display.

Even a first-gen ipod (which I have) plays Mp3s and AAC's wonderfully; if it's music that draws you to the ipod, waiting for future features is unneccessary.   (Yes I know, the 1st-gen ipod does not play the new lossless codec, but that's not an issue for anyone buying a new ipod today.)

IF you want to play elaborate color games, store photos, etc. then you may as well either wait a year or two or - buy a Palm handheld, or a Gameboy.


----------



## twister (May 7, 2004)

dlloyd said:
			
		

> No one said you have to upgrade to each new version. You buy a current one and stay happy with that. At least, most people are...



I have a 20 gig with a touch wheel and regular buttons (2nd generation i believe) and I still LOVE IT  ::love::   I really want 'on the go playlists', clock at the top, and solitaire**   , but at the same time I'm not disappointed in my 'old' iPod at all and see no need to upgrade.  I never leave home without it.


----------



## Mat (Jul 1, 2004)

OK. I've waited until the WWDC, there was no mention of an iPod. Should I just go buy one? I'm after the 20Gb model, I can't see that I'll need the 40Gb.

To get one or not to get one? I've waited this long, should I wait till Paris? I don't think I can.

Mat


----------



## markceltic (Jul 1, 2004)

Go get that thing Mat! I doubt you'll regret it even if a new one pops up shortly.


----------



## diablojota (Jul 2, 2004)

cigar said:
			
		

> simple:
> 
> The iPod is just an overpriced _ give-away_ to get the rest of the world more interested in Mac hardware.
> <SNIP>



This has already been refuted.  It is not a switcher vehicle, and that was straight from the Steveinator himself.


----------



## Natobasso (Jul 2, 2004)

the color screen question leads us back to the fact that although apple says it won't ever do the pda thing again, they seem to be headed in that direction anyway; only with the "digital hub" theme. Airport Express is a great example of this: Streamlining a product to integrate it further with their other computer/audio products.

The iPod is great and everyone I know who has one loves it. The only drawbacks I have heard of are bad batteries that drain too fast and all-too-delicate mechanical parts. But that's why you accessorize! Be prepared to spend upwards of $600 for the full iPod plus gadgets. Look at http://www.griffintechnology.com/ for more add-ons.


----------



## pds (Jul 2, 2004)

cigar said:
			
		

> overpriced _ give-away_


    

***** (snipped commentary about tech development and desire)

Buy the thing already and enjoy it!


----------



## diablojota (Jul 2, 2004)

Mat said:
			
		

> OK. I've waited until the WWDC, there was no mention of an iPod. Should I just go buy one? I'm after the 20Gb model, I can't see that I'll need the 40Gb.
> 
> To get one or not to get one? I've waited this long, should I wait till Paris? I don't think I can.
> 
> Mat



Go ahead and get one.  Check the Special Deals page at the Apple store.  They sometimes have some good deals on Refurb, and new/discontinued prods with warranty.


----------



## mi5moav (Jul 2, 2004)

Does not make a very good floatation device.


----------



## a_iver (Jul 2, 2004)

Giaguara said:
			
		

> Some reasons:
> 
> Your friend(s) / mum / dad / gf / bf / cousins / someone else might get you one for gift. (birthday, graduating, wedding, etc etc etc).
> 
> That's all I can think of.



OKAY! That's it! Who told her.


----------



## Mat (Aug 31, 2004)

Alright back to the saga of the iPod.  I went and ordered one on the advide that there wouldn't be a new iPod released for 10 months.

10 days later the click wheel iPod was released.

I returned the other one and ordered the clickwheel. It arrived last Thursday. It is awesome!

Thanks to all those people who offered advice and help. It's all good now, I have the 40GB 4G clickwheel iPod and it is tops.


----------



## diablojota (Aug 31, 2004)

Congratulations on your new iPod.  Enjoy it.  Love it. I know you will... Mine has created a dependancy...


----------



## Mat (Nov 23, 2004)

I was just reading over this thread again, and diablojota, you were right.  It's about 3 months later and I do love it, and thouroughly enjoy it.

I was annoyed by the release of the Photo iPod so soon, but really, all I want it for is music.

Also, you've gone up a notch in my book diablojota with your like of the Chili Peppers.


----------



## Jeffo (Nov 23, 2004)

Mat, i aggree that all i would want one for is music, but i rip all my music at the highest rate available because it does sound different in my vehicles (expensive aftermarket radios) and so i would want the 60 gigger just for the space.


----------



## Jeffo (Nov 23, 2004)

Mat, i aggree that all i would want one for is music, but i rip all my music at the highest rate available because it does sound different in my vehicles (expensive aftermarket radios) and so i would want the 60 gigger just for the space.


----------



## drunkmac (Nov 23, 2004)

You dont want an iPod if:

You are deaf.

End of story.


----------

